# Hello. I'm new here



## 30f16king (Jul 30, 2011)

My name Is Denver, I am 29, a Father of 2 and a heavy equipment mechanic.

I am 6ft4 295lbs

Yup i've got a gut and some love handles, needless to say I know I'm overweight.

That being said I have been working out for about a year now, I have an Idea obout a good diet but I know that it will probably change, as I am wanting some serious advice. I am very commited to gaining muscle and cutting my body. Some info about me.

My T levels are low 200 6 months ago and after talking with my doc, I get bi weekly 1cc test 200 shots. I have noticed some difference, now my levels are 375. Not enough for me but for my doc it is. Now I want to lean my body and be overall a better fit man. I have a strong back and can take whatever avice or critisisum that is given. Don't be shy as I am not. I am about to put in a order for my cycle, so much needed guidance is needed.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Welcome to the show mate :beer:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi and welcome.

If your wanting some advice ask some specific questions, there are a lot of knowledgable guys on here who are only too willing to help.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

welcome to uk-m


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Welcome to the show


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M mate :thumbup1:


----------



## nottinghamchap (Jul 22, 2011)

Welecome and good luck with your goals! :rockon:


----------



## Simon01 (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome to Uk-M mate


----------



## 30f16king (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone! My first question: Having low Test 375 with the help of a bi weekly 200test shot what should I use to raise my levels and at what number should I reach for?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the board Bro...


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome bud


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey dude welcome to UK-M. Here is something that will hopefully help you out to start of with. This is a cutting diet that will help you keep your muscle whilst shedding bodyfat. Once you get pretty lean start asking about bulking.

How To Cut

Maintenance to Cutting = Bodyweight in lbs x 13 for Maintenance - 500Kcal

Example: 182lb guy so 182 x 13 = 2366kcal maintenance

2366 - 500 = 1866kcal

Protein in grams = Bodyweight in lbs multiplied by 1.4

Example: So 182 x 1.4 = 255g

Grams to Kcal = 255 x 4 = 1020kcal

Fat should be 25% of total calorie intake.

Example: 25% of 1866kcal = 467kcal

Kcal to Grams = 467 / 9 = 52g

Carbohydrates should be the remaining calories

Example: Fat + Protein = 1020 + 467 = 1487kcal

Total calories minus Fat & Protein = 1866 - 1487 = 379kcal

Kcal to Grams = 379 / 4 = 95g

Meals should be every 3 hours with the aim being 6-8 meals in total. Carbs should be:

15% of carbs with Breakfast (slow digesting)

35% with Pre-workout (about an 1 ½ hours before gym) (slow digesting)

20% during workout (fast acting carbs like dextrose and maltodextrin)

25% Post workout (about 30 mins after workout) (slow digesting)

Breakfast = 15g Complex Carbs, 40g Protein,

Morning = 40g Protein, 24g Fat

Lunch = 40g Protein, 24g Fat

Pre-Workout = 30g Complex Carbs, 40g Protein,

During Workout = 20g Simple Carbs, 40g Protein,

Post Workout = 25g Complex Carbs, 40g Protein, 24g Fat

Before Bed = 40g Protein, 24g Fat

See how this works out for you. Its just a rough guide but it shouldnt steer you too wrong. Once you have more experience with what works for you you'll be ableto experiment a bit. This may seem obvious but I know what its like when you start out so ill say it anyway. When the weight stops coming off, re-do the calulations. Let us know how it goes tho and good luck with your goals.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

some decent advice off lycan right there


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

welcome to the forum


----------



## 30f16king (Jul 30, 2011)

Again thank you to everyone for the welcome. Lycan thank you for the advice, I will adjust: I've just recently lost 45lbs from less drinking and more bench time. I'll use your method to see if I can keep loosing and cutting. Can anyone comment on my T levels and what they should be and with better T levels should'nt i cut better as well accomponied with an in check diet? I use to play rugby and loved working out ant running. Even at my heaviest (340lbs) I still could enjoy a good run @ 2 miles in the am. Took me about 30 mins but still enjoyed it. I am at 280lbs at three sets of three, I can push to 310 but with poor form and well to say the least I'd rather do 250lbs 100 reps than worry about a one rep max right now. Don't get me wrong I do want to see some big numbers later but for now I just want to see a healthier fit body. Thanks fellas I look foward to some more advice.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Your Test levels will go up as you train a bit any way. Check with your GP he will what level is good. If he says 375 is good enough then Im sure training and diet will only help things along. Maybe its just me but I wouldn't feel comfortable giving you advice that goes against your GP. He will know whats best and healthiest for you and I think it would be ill advised to take forum advice over a doctor. Not saying people on here dont know there stuff coz they def do but if your GP feels its necessary to give you test shots due to low natural production thats not something your average gym goer has to worry about.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

If you want a training schedule tho im sure there are some good workouts on here or if you tell me how many times a week you lift I can whip one up for you.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

yank alert!

oj mate welcome  (ull get on well with our local yank aka JPaycheque)


----------



## 30f16king (Jul 30, 2011)

I workout at home, as of the last two weeks I friend of mine has been lifting with me. It actually helps me as far as motivation to have someone lifting with me. For two weeks now We start at 4pm lift till 5pm run for about an hour and work a heavy bag to cool down. Tony ( my friend ) has more knowledge than I as far as benching. We do this 7 days a week now. Prior to that I woud lift the same but for only three to four times a week, been doing that for well over a year. I like to get hyped up and work out ( my three year old daughter thinks i'm funny when I lift because i have music on and when going for big numbers on the bench she says that my head is going to change shape.)

I really am going to kick my ass in to shape, this is something I've talked about for a while and now i've got an overwhelming urge in my heart to go all out. That said I want to go all out with control and lasting results. Thank you


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

When you say you do that 7 days a week you dont mean you do bench press every day do you?


----------



## 30f16king (Jul 30, 2011)

negative we will change and do shoulders legs back traps etc. but we use that hour on just two specifics example 30 min chest 30 min back.


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

ah right thats good. Thought you were just doing chest for a min there lol Yeah if you apply the diet i gave to that you should be dropping fat like theres no tomorrow.


----------



## 30f16king (Jul 30, 2011)

understood Lycan, I've got to get to earning my weight I'll be back on here in the pm


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

welcome along mate


----------



## Big-Mac (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to uk-m bud.


----------



## twinkletoes (Feb 27, 2011)

welcome to uk-m :thumb:


----------



## 30f16king (Jul 30, 2011)

can't believe how pumped i've felt all day just getting what feedback i've gotten. My workout was great and i feel great. I'm hungry as hell and have plenty of energy, must be all in my head. It's funny how a little comerodery will put a pep in a persons step. Thanks to all for the advice and the extra energy.


----------



## toxic (Jul 22, 2011)

Welcome m8


----------



## 30f16king (Jul 30, 2011)

Well I talked my doc into giving me 1.5cc 300mg of test 200 bi weekly to raise my t levels. Now with my diet and gym time I wonder what, if any more test I should be taking and I'm considering decca as well.


----------



## 30f16king (Jul 30, 2011)

Lost 12 lbs last week!


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

welcome


----------

